# Is André Rivet's Prælectiones on Exodus 20 also in his Exodus Commentary?



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 25, 2010)

Is André Rivet's _Prælectiones in cap. XX. Exodi _(1632; 2nd ed. 1637) also in his commentary on Exodus (1633; 1634)?


----------



## MW (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris, they are two different works on Google. I briefly flicked through the Commentary on Google and there is no section entitled Praelectiones. Chapter 20 only contains the Argumentum, with a note at the end referring to another work.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks very much Matthew.


----------

